# QATAR - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> No idea whether this is a new or old design:
> 
> 98787715


Might be a proposal for the main stadium for the World Cup as the final design isn't chosen yet.



dinamo_zagreb said:


> Any updates on handball arenas for 2015 WC?


Al Sadd Sports Hall

















Lusail Multipurpose Hall









Qatar Handball Association Complex 









Aspire Dome (Existing multipurpose hall)


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ All the handball arenas will be ready between Oct and Dec this year for the World Cup next year


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Qatar Handball Association Complex (2015 WC)

Practically done, just some minor landscaping to be finished.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Took this yesterday of the Lusail Multipurpose Arena (Handball 2015 WC)


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ Will be ready in 3 months time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOunUCF7R_E


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

love those handball arenas !!! 
:cheers:


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

Lusail Multipurpose Hall Qatar looks impressive 

http://www.qatarhandball2015.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Lusail-3.jpg


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Al-Sadd Hall for 2015 Handball WC


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for updates, guys (I forgot to thank when I asked before ).

I hope to see great tournament, to see good performance from Qatar and to see good performances from my homelands - Croatia and Bosnia Herzegovina. :cheers:


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any updates about stadiums for WC ? I think that many stadiums are UC now ...


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

woah, really? ^^


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Taken from another thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128212468&postcount=828



love-qatar said:


> Al-Wakrah Stadium (Wakrah-2018)
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

Alrayyan said:


> Almost all of them will loose half their seating capacity Because the upper tier of these stadiums will be modular(excluding Khalifa, lusail and sport city). These modular parts will be shipped and reassembled in countries that need this sports infrastructure so badly.
> 
> They have already been assigned to local sport clubs and the likes of education city stadia and university stadia to serve the universities.


Send a stadium to Ecuador please. :banana: 

Ecuador is in south America.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ other one to Slovakia pls


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Taken from another thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128920935&postcount=837



love-qatar said:


> Al Wakrah Stadium work progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCM117 (May 24, 2014)

One of the brilliant proposals I've ever seen!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*A World Cup Stadium Every Six Miles?!*

The Supreme Committee gave the names of the last two stadium locations for the 2022 FIFA World Cup: *Ras Abu Aboud* and *Al Thumama*.

Also, it turns out that most of the 2022 FIFA WC host stadiums will be within walking distance of one another. The closest stadiums will be the Khalifa International Stadium and the Education City Stadium (a distance of 5 km (3 mi)). The two most distanced stadiums, Al Bayt Stadium and Al Wakrah Stadium, will only lie 55 km (34 mi) from each other, still within Doha's suburban area.

Source: StadiumDB.com.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> *A World Cup Stadium Every Six Miles?!*
> 
> The Supreme Committee gave the names of the last two stadium locations for the 2022 FIFA World Cup: *Ras Abu Aboud* and *Al Thumama*.
> 
> ...


Makes sense for two reasons:

1. Doha is the only metropolitan area within the country. 

2. Qatar is microscopically small for a nation: 11,586 km2 . It's practically smaller then Kuwait.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Makes sense for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Doha is the only metropolitan area within the country.
> 
> 2. Qatar is microscopically small for a nation: 11,586 km2 . It's practically smaller then Kuwait.




they should have gave it to UAE (83,600 KM) or at least shared it with bahrain..4 stadiums in bahrain would be legit and 8 in qatar


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> they should have gave it to UAE (83,600 KM) or at least shared it with bahrain..4 stadiums in bahrain would be legit and 8 in qatar


thank you, i have been saying for years that a WC in Qatar doesn't make sense, it needs to be shared with the other small Persian Gulf Countries UAE + Bahrain.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Torchbearer said:


> Just got back from Qatar and I have to say I was shocked. Having been to more than 50 countries I can declare that Doha is a total DUMP. Possibly the worst city I have ever been to. In a country of such wealth it hard to believe such an unplanned, dirty, dusty, pedestrian unfriendly, car swamped city could emerge.
> There is no city centre. Everything is designed around cars and roads. It is impossibly hot (46 degrees when I was there) and no shade, or trees, or undercover walkways etc... Nothing is connected, you have to drive. A couple of trophy buildings plonked in the middle of no where. Building sites everywhere.
> This is a country of 400,000- with 2 million extra foreign workers. I have no idea what FIFA was thinking- it had the choice of vibrant, free democracies, countries that have all qualified and made the second round of a World Cup- Australia, US, Japan and Korea- and went for one city bid where gays can be executed (just for starters)....





woo woo ..chill dude! so much anger! lets agree to disagree. 1st yes you are rights there is nothing interesting or fun in this country and possibly not the best place not even top 20 for hosting a world cup. 2nd its true that qatar is a extremely hot country and small in size. 3rd it is built for cars not pedestrian friendly city i agree on that. But what it really matters is the event it self, if i want to attend i care about 4 important things, Safty, Cleanness, Infrastructure and Transportation. all these are provided by qatar. Great 8 Stadiums , many 4 an5 stars hotels and many places you can spend a day in (malls,Restraunts and hotel bars). look at the good side, its gonna be held in the winter which is not bad for everyone! and u will attend more than a match in 1 day !!!! . as a sporting event i don't have in my agenda where i do care less about gays or other social experiment societies! because its about sport! and sport for everyone! if you are gay or LGBTQ fan why would you care about FIFA events!! it is not a FIFA gay World cup. its Called Mens Fifa World Cup. if you a gay and want to attend come and attend but do not force a whole community and demand to relocate a World cup because of your sexuality! i don't get the point! then on a political point if its democratic country or not whats in it for you as a fan! you just want to watch a football match!!!! that has nothing to do with you! as foreigner has nothing to do with politics of another country!... man you should give other communities and people the chance to enjoy such huge event! and they are capable of hosting it in a good way. Peace and Love :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good luck Qatar. I've seen the renders and progress of the stadiums and I have big expectations kay:


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

during the world cup there were models of all qatar stadiums shown on several displays in moscow. I was there bit too early (first week of the cup) but maybe someone who went for the semis or the final could upload the pictures :wave:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

alwn said:


> I dont understand, how can a country organizes the football World cup in just 1 city (Doha). Ok, 2 cities if we add al khor - 50 km away from Doha. The other 7 stadiums are based in Doha metropolitan area. So all 32 countries fans will stay simultaneous in Doha? I even cant imagine how can spend the time, drink in the fan zone, lying in Souq waqif, lets be serious, Qatar is borring and is no place for 32 countries fans in the same time.


It would be interesting to know how they intend to get hundreds of thousands of fans (up to 1 million visited Russia) into the country through the one airport. Accommodating and transporting them internally probably isn't quite as difficult as getting them in to start with.

Russia required 15,000 volunteers to help organise the World Cup and make visitors feel welcome. They had over 60,000 volunteers in the first month. Some of these were from abroad but any non-residents volunteering will have to be accommodated. Source. There are a lot of details like this that will be hard for a small country to achieve.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> It would be interesting to know how they intend to get hundreds of thousands of fans (up to 1 million visited Russia) into the country through the one airport. Accommodating and transporting them internally probably isn't quite as difficult as getting them in to start with.
> 
> Russia required 15,000 volunteers to help organise the World Cup and make visitors feel welcome. They had over 60,000 volunteers in the first month. Some of these were from abroad but any non-residents volunteering will have to be accommodated. Source. There are a lot of details like this that will be hard for a small country to achieve.


Well, the biggest obstacle now is the big inter-Arab boycott of Qatar; making Qatar a pariah in its region. People coming in and going out of Qatar have to fly PAST its immediate neighbors because the neighbors (including UAE, Oman, and the big instigator of the boycott, Saudi Arabia) have cut off landing rights for Qatar Airways, etc. 

FIFA is moving heaven and earth that this whole diplomatic boondoggle will NOT isolate their chosen host in 4 years time.


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

ElvisBC said:


> during the world cup there were models of all qatar stadiums shown on several displays in moscow. I was there bit too early (first week of the cup) but maybe someone who went for the semis or the final could upload the pictures :wave:


https://vk.com/wall-29202216_299564


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> if you are gay or LGBTQ fan why would you care about FIFA events!! it is not a FIFA gay World cup. its Called Mens Fifa World Cup.


Your homophobic mentality is just a small glimpse of everything that is wrong with this region.


----------



## Salah16 (May 23, 2017)

Al Bayt Stadium in Al Khor City


----------



## Gardocki (Mar 26, 2017)

Torchbearer said:


> Just got back from Qatar and I have to say I was shocked. Having been to more than 50 countries I can declare that Doha is a total DUMP. Possibly the worst city I have ever been to. In a country of such wealth it hard to believe such an unplanned, dirty, dusty, pedestrian unfriendly, car swamped city could emerge.
> There is no city centre. Everything is designed around cars and roads. It is impossibly hot (46 degrees when I was there) and no shade, or trees, or undercover walkways etc... Nothing is connected, you have to drive. A couple of trophy buildings plonked in the middle of no where. Building sites everywhere.
> This is a country of 400,000- with 2 million extra foreign workers. I have no idea what FIFA was thinking- it had the choice of vibrant, free democracies, countries that have all qualified and made the second round of a World Cup- Australia, US, Japan and Korea- and went for one city *bid where gays can be executed (just for starters).*...


Well that just a massive Trumpian style lie. Still, why let facts get in the way of a good rant, eh?


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Khaleejian said:


> Your homophobic mentality is just a small glimpse of everything that is wrong with this region.


this is the only thing u read and quoted only small part of what i said! see this is forcing an ideology on a whole community! plus if you deeply believe that this region has a "problem" why you live in it? Opinions became problems, Traditions became idiocy hno: !! Just do not shift the subject over something is not important to a sporting event thnx :cheers:


----------



## BeestonLad (Apr 8, 2006)

What about hotel rooms? As it's essentially one city, there's surely nowhere near enough for the amount fans that will be there?

I'm hoping the embargo has ended by then so I can fly in and out from the UAE to watch England rather than have to stay there for long!


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

ogonek said:


> https://vk.com/wall-29202216_299564


thanks
so we still have only seven, I thought they would show all eight!

I also always thought khalifa international stadium would stage the final, but it appears too small for that in current configuration and they claim it to be finished! probably just another ripoff from qatar cheaters. common sense simply can't accept the world cup there, when I think about it it makes me wanna puke!!!!



EDIT: I see now, lusail stadium will host the final, still .... FIFA please take this world cup away and give it back to the football world!


----------



## Khaleejian (Jun 20, 2012)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> this is the only thing u read and quoted only small part of what i said! see this is forcing an ideology on a whole community! plus if you deeply believe that this region has a "problem" why you live in it? Opinions became problems, Traditions became idiocy hno: !! Just do not shift the subject over something is not important to a sporting event thnx :cheers:


You said "its a mens world cup, not a gay world cup"

Dont you realize how homophobic your comment was?

And people dont get to choose where they are born.

Also, people dont just run away from their local problems. They first try to fix them , until all hope is lost. Telling someone not to live in this region if he/she doesnt like the amount of homophobia it has isnt the way to improve humanity. Its like a white guy telling blacks not to live in america 200 years ago if they didnt support or like slavery.

Anyway i hope qatar tolerates everyone in 2022 if it really wants to become a global business hub, otherwise they can stick to their current problems and use arguments such as "its our tradition" to refuse to fix them, in which case theyll just shoot themselves in the foot and discourage the world from visiting and doing business with them.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Khaleejian said:


> You said "its a mens world cup, not a gay world cup"
> 
> Dont you realize how homophobic your comment was?
> 
> Anyway i hope qatar tolerates everyone in 2022 if it really wants to become a global business hub, otherwise they can stick to their current problems and use arguments such as "its our tradition" to refuse to fix them, in which case theyll just shoot themselves in the foot and discourage the world from visiting and doing business with them.




:naughty: never ever.....

business hub by accepting gays :lol: omg this is funny. anyways u made ur point. lets just end this.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

ElvisBC said:


> thanks
> so we still have only seven, I thought they would show all eight!
> 
> I also always thought khalifa international stadium would stage the final, but it appears too small for that in current configuration and they claim it to be finished! probably just another ripoff from qatar cheaters. common sense simply can't accept the world cup there, when I think about it it makes me wanna puke!!!!
> ...


Too late... it will happen. 
We will enjoy the World Cup with a Christmas tree next to the tv :nuts:

I don't like the Khalifa stadium at all, way too much distance between the stands and field. It is a athletics stadium so bring out your binoculars.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Maartendev said:


> Too late... it will happen.
> We will enjoy the World Cup with a Christmas tree next to the tv :nuts:
> 
> I don't like the Khalifa stadium at all, way too much distance between the stands and field. It is a athletics stadium so bring out your binoculars.


I wish them the worst, those are worst cheaters and corrupt crooks, and on the top of everything human rights criminals hiding behind the bullshit story about tradition, religion and culture. 

and then telling all those lies repeatedly to the whole world, talking about hi class climated stadiums etc ... take a look to the video posted by @Gaeus :






nearly nothing shown there is to be realized. in Moscow they presented 7 stadiums (so I assume it will be 7 in the end - to be seen here ) with zero flair of those in the video. liars, thats what they are! everything else but taking the world cup away from them is nothing but another crime!!!


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

For all those saying they don't understand what FIFA was thinking or wondering how they could ever host a World Cup here, all you need to think about is money.

They took MASSIVE bribes because they're corrupt as **** and they don't give a shit about fans or players or any of the organisational people, basically anyone but themselves at the top of the pile sitting pretty with shitloads of money.

It's a ******* shambles and there should be a giant boycott but alas, there won't be.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

we do understand everything, the whole process and what happened, I was just pointing that qataris are even worse than communicated. this will be by far the worst world cup ever!
fans will come, mainly south americans, but if someone promises that much and then delivers nothing , then simply deserve to lose it with highest possible loss, at highest cost... they always claim money is no object .... let‘s see if thats true :colgate:


----------

